# مايكروسوفت تطرح فيجوال ستوديو 2005 إكسبرس مجاناً لمدة عام واحد



## Michael (28 نوفمبر 2005)

*مايكروسوفت تطرح فيجوال ستوديو 2005 إكسبرس مجاناً لمدة عام واحد









أعلنت شركة مايكروسوفت رسمياً عن طرح منتجاتها الجديدة Visual Studio 2005 و SQL Server 2005 وقد فاجأت المتابعين بطرحها Visual Studio Express Edition مجاناً لعملائها لمدة عام واحد وبعد ذلك يصبح السعر 49 دولاراً لكل منتج.


ويحتوي Visual Studio Express على نسخ مختلفة من Visual Basic 2005 و Visual C# 2005 و Visual C++ 2005 و Visual J# 2005 و Visual Web Developer 2005 أما SQL Server 2005 Express Edition فسيظل مجانياً حسب ما أعلنت مايكروسوفت.


ونسخة Express مصممة للأشخاص مطوري البرامج لنظام ويندوز ومواقع الويب وتطبيقات وخدمات الويب.


ويمكن الحصول على هذه البرامج مجاناً من موقع شبكة مطوري مايكروسوفت MSDN على الرابط التالي:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/

روابط التنزيل المباشرة:


Visual Basic 2005 Express Edition

http://download.microsoft.com/download/C/E/3/CE3EB81B-12FE-4503-A566-0E0F49E4A5ED/vbsetup.exe

Visual C# 2005 Express Edition

http://download.microsoft.com/download/D/5/8/D587DB35-5C17-41B6-AC19-BC757D28F45C/vcssetup.exe

Visual C++ 2005 Express Edition

http://download.microsoft.com/download/E/B/B/EBB39CA3-C78B-49CD-B1BA-3CB80A8A5B09/vcsetup.exe

Visual J# 2005 Express Edition

http://download.microsoft.com/download/3/3/2/332CD259-BDEA-480B-80D2-5239DB3F9F3E/vjssetup.exe

Visual Web Developer 2005 Express Edition

http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/3/7/F37A458C-5C66-48AD-B5CA-9C7C542AE11D/vwdsetup.exe

SQL Server 2005 Express Edition

http://download.microsoft.com/download/f/1/0/f10c4f60-630e-4153-bd53-c3010e4c513b/SQLEXPR.EXE

منقول للاستفادة​*


----------



## استفانوس (29 نوفمبر 2005)

*لي سؤال
هل يوجد برنامج الكتاب المقدس على الموبايل
ان وجد
يرجى من الاخوة 
تنزيله في النتدى
والرب يبارككم*


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2005)

ميرسى على البرنامج ده يا مايكل


وبضيف كلمه مع رائى فريد لو فى موبيل هديه مش هقول لاء


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2005)

جربته, لكن بعد ثواني رجعت للفيجوال سي بلس بلس ههههه


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------

